# Bachmann c-19 axle gear



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok so this might be a long shot but does anyone have an axle gear for Bachmanns c-19, I'm trying to cobble together the gear train from the C-19 into a Connie and it looks like its possible with a little tweaking but I either need the axle gear or the dimensions to try and match one up from some other source (r/c cars use pinion gears that look close) Thanks everyone


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Bachmann has the proper replacement brass gear on an axle for the Connie.....so just order it and be done with it.......last I heard, they were not out of stock. I just replaced mine.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I take it you need the C-19 axle gear (or similar) to put on a Connie axle so it all meshes with the C-19 motor/gearbox (drive train). Unfortunately Bachmann don't list the gears, wheels or axles as separate available parts for the C-19. 
F.Fred, the Connie axle/gear won't necessarily mesh with the C-19 drive gear. I suspect they are different.

Andrew


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

The gears are different, but yes I'm attempting to put the C-19 drive into the connie, I have a gear on order that should work, just waiting on the big brown truck to drop it off.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I saw you got the tech details of the axle gear required from the LSC forum. Good stuff to know but I don't think I'll find any unloved C-19 drivetrains laying about. 

Andrew


----------

